#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Does Agri-Tech farming have organic options?

## Bhavya

Guys,

Agri-Tech is fast growing in farming,But organic farms tend to have better quality and reduce soil erosion which helps us to get healthy food products.
If we have organic options in Agri-Tech it will be more efficient.


Do you know any organic options that Agri-Tech have ?

----------


## Moana

> Guys,
> 
> Agri-Tech is fast growing in farming,But organic farms tend to have better quality and reduce soil erosion which helps us to get healthy food products.
> If we have organic options in Agri-Tech it will be more efficient.
> 
> 
> Do you know any organic options that Agri-Tech have ?


Crop diversity, careful soil management, legumes, and animals in the system are key strategies for the design of efficient and sustainable nutrient relationships in each field. These diverse components can enhance the process of nutrient cycling within the system and contribute to minimizing the losses of nutrients.

----------

